# 1st ivf and have a cyst



## helen lowenna (Jan 7, 2013)

hi
im six days into my injections on a short cycle.  im 39, i was pregnant in my early 30's with my first husband but had a miscarriage at 12 weeks.  im now 39 and havent been pregnant since, our infertility is unexplained but we are being given a round of ivf on the nhs.  

i am on 300iu of menopur a day, but other than feeling very hormonal i cant feel alot else going on, i was expecting to feel ovulation pains like i get during a period?? i have my first scan tomorrow so will know more then. 

i'm posting for support and to give support to other people if i can.  thanks for reading this

helen


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Helen!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Good luck! I hope the pee stick gives you wonderful news at the end of the cycle!!! Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

Unexplained ~CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------



## helen lowenna (Jan 7, 2013)

hi
ive just been for my first scan today after 7 days of injections, and whilst i have eight follicles on my right ovary, they think i have a cyst on my left.  i have to go back to the consultant tomorrow, for her to have a look, but they are talking about the possibilty of cancelling the cycle and investigating what the cyst is.  has this happened to anyone else?

i feel really distraught, im 4 weeks away from my 40th birthday, and am concerned that if it is put back another few months this is limiting my chances of it working. whilst i have been told my fsh is normal the clinic have said my amh is low at 6, worried that it will decline more during that time.

am also concerned that the cyst or whatever it is could be cancerous
helen


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh hun, so sorry this is happening to you, If you do come back online please pop onto the cycle buddies threads and post there, I've done a quick site search for you, ( cyst stimming) 
hope these links are useful ( I've not read them fully)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289658.msg5068046#msg5068046

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194589.msg3022907#msg3022907

I think that some cysts go on their own and others need some treatment, digging in my long term memory I recall having a cyst my 1st cycle which they aspirated during EC, but that was 20 years ago 
I would try & ask them some more questions about it, 
can you phone the clinic tomorrow and ask to speak to a nurse ?

Thinking of you and hoping this cycle is not abandonded 
 & 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Helen, 
I've merged your posts as mid reply I realised you were one & the same! 

I hope you pop back on FF and get some much needed support and cyber hugs, keep posting and let us know how you get on 
~Dizzi~


----------



## helen lowenna (Jan 7, 2013)

hi Dizzi
thanks for getting back to me its helped and for showing me the threads. was going out of my mind last night!! my consultant has now looked at the scan picture and wants to scan me herself before commenting. she has talked about cancelling the ivf and investigating the cyst.  now really scared that i have cancer!  when i went for fertility tests four months ago the nurse who scanned me thought i could have a cyst then but she thought it was more likely to be a follicle, which was on the same ovary.  but it wasnt mentioned again up until yesterday. so im now really worried that it is the same one and something is wrong!

i have to go back to the hospital at 12 today.

i dont know how to get my head round having the ivf cancelled at this stage, worried that pushing it back until after i am 40 will reduce my chances even more

helen


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh hun  
I doubt very much the cyst is a nasty one, the big C is the 1st thing we think of so I understand your concern, hopefully the consultant can reassure you some more, 
when women over stimulate their cycles are abandoned and the eggs frozen so their body has a recovery period before a FET is carried out or another fresh cycle, I think if they are planning to treat the cyst and then get you going again, a few weeks are not going to hurt, although I understand it will be crushing.
if the cyst is going to interfere in your treatment working or your pregnancy being high risk, its best to get it sorted now 

~dizzi~
Ps 40 is just a number, if youve got good follies /blood numbers then they should be able to get eggs 
let them explain and reassure you, jot down any questions and then ask them if they dont cover it!


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Helen,


I started IUI last April and when i went back for my scan they said i had a cyst, my follicles had grown but not as much as they should of, i was sent on my way to carry on with the injections and that they'd see how i was getting on in a couple of days, i went home gutted, googling and worrying as you do...
When i went back the black shadow they thought was a cyst had kind of gone, however i still had this shadow, but it wasn't a cyst (i was really confused to be honest) my follicles had grown a little more but none went over 10mm, they said it looked like i had a lot of fluid which could be why they weren't growing and said that i needed key hole as they thought my tubes were damaged, even though i felt very strongly against this and did not believe this at all, there was nothing i could do, they cancelled IUI i cried all the way home (2 hours)....

I had the op to find I'm in full working order!!! But what I'm trying to say to you is try not to worry, because when you go back it may not be even there, i worried so much about having a cyst and i really didn't need to. I'm waiting to have IVF..

Sorry i haven't been of much help & I wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## helen lowenna (Jan 7, 2013)

hi Dizzi

thanks for your support, feeling slightly calmer now

been to the hospital, the good news is that i 8 follicles on my right ovary which they say are looking good. the left only has two which are really small, its definetly a cyst and it could be one of three types, one which goes away on its own or if one of the other it would have to be removed.  they think its highly unlikely that it is cancer, but have done some bloods to look into it which will be back by friday.  

if its cancer they will have to stop treatment, otherwise they will give me the choice of putting the embryos back in or freezing them and sorting out the cyst before they are transferred.  the only problem with putting them back in is they cant treat the cyst, which they say wont affect the pregnancy, but until they test it they cant 100% rule out cancer.  this cycle is being funded by the nhs, and any treatment has to be carried out by my last day of being 39 on the 7th Feb, if it goes over that time they will have to appeal to the PCT, which is adding to the stress. they said the problem with freezing embryos is that they dont always survive the process or it can weaken them

im trying to be positive though, if i have to do this again and pay for it myself then i will find a way!  my amh is low at 6 but they have said my fsh is completly normal, and is better than it should be for my age, but i dont know how much it would decline if i had to wait another six months

helen


----------



## helen lowenna (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Sonya

thanks it has helped what you said.  unfortunately it is a cyst, but for the moment i am still carrying on with the injections.  i thought i had had my last one this morning, so least that is something.  hopefully the resullts will come back ok on friday, and i can carry on.  it seems nothing is straightforward!

when do you start ivf?  thanks, i wish you the same as well.  fingers crossed x


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Aww i am sorry, but try not to worry, i know it easier said than done, but Friday is just around the corner, i have my fingers and toes crossed that you are able to carry on..Nothing is straight forward everytime i feel like I'm getting somewhere something comes in my way!!!

I had my op in Sept, went back to IVF wales in Oct so they were hoping to get me on it in Dec, but they had to do alot of cancelling as of staff shortages so.....I'm waiting i have called them and they do tell me that i am next in line when the letters go out but they cannot tell me when  

Let us know what happens on Friday x


----------



## helen lowenna (Jan 7, 2013)

i will, thanks
its strange how much it varys across the country, we get one go in cornwall
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Helen, good luck for your results today.

Sue


----------



## helen lowenna (Jan 7, 2013)

hi Sonya and Sue
thanks for your replys.  going for egg collection this wednesday (everything is crossed) then the consultant wants to freeze any embryos we get.  they have booked me in to have the cyst and 2 fybroids removed urgently, hopefully by the end of january and then to put do implantation about four weeks after.  feel ok, bit shell shocked, im hoping that i get enough embryos to give me the chance that i will get at least one to survive the freezing process.  its been a long week.

how are you both getting on?

helenx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Helen!!!!!               

Sue


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, 

just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Helen,

Hope you are ok, been trying to reply to your e-mail for ages but your inbox is full. Hope you're getting on ok.

Take care xx


----------

